# Our new dog... breed mix?



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

We're adopting our beautiful new dog from the shelter on Saturday!  

They advertised her as mostly German Shepherd with a little husky thrown in. What do you all think? I think she has quite a bit of husky in her based on the pics, but what do you all think? Her behavior apparently leans more towards the shepherd side, as the rescue said she doesn't dig or try to escape fences.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I think your shelter probably had the right idea (Lol, I don't get to say that often enough when it comes to shelter breed guesses) for this one. Definitely some heavy Sibe influances...but at the same time her structure (particularly in the head) has characteristics that can be attributed to other dogs - such as the GSD.

Either way, she's a very pretty girl! Congrats on the new family member.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Im no expert on Sled dogs but he looks prodominantly Huskey to me,maybe even pure bred.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input... I can't wait to get more photos of her once she's home!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

wolf!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> wolf!


  Part of me says "Oh I hope so!", the other part of me says, "Please NO!" LOL!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

nekomi said:


> Part of me says "Oh I hope so!", the other part of me says, "Please NO!" LOL!


that 2nd pic is surely part or all coyote or wolf!!!! beautiful animal.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> that 2nd pic is surely part or all coyote or wolf!!!! beautiful animal.


I know she looks like it, but her behavior just doesn't match up with a wolf-hybrid... from the reading I've done, she just doesn't seem to have the "intensity" for one, based on what the shelter told us about her personality. She doesn't dig, doesn't try to escape fences, gets along with small animals, and is not wary of strangers... plus she has a really strong "work ethic" and responds really well to vocal commands and training.

But I sure thought the same thing when I first saw her - she's a very "wolfy" looking dog, but I don't think she's anything but a shepherd/husky/northern mix!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a husky/shepherd mix to me. Our dog also has chinook and malamute mixed in. Looks like a black version of yours. Same ears, same eyes, same body shape. Yours has a coat more like a husky; ours more like a shepherd. Of course I'm partial to this mix, but your girl is stunning!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Winnie, your dog is STUNNING, and you're right, they look very much alike in the pics! From cruising around this forum, I've always admired your beautiful dog in your signature, and I'm thrilled to finally see more pics of him! What a beautiful, beautiful dog! 

Edited to ask, where did you get him? Is he also a rescue, or is there someone breeding for this cross?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

She's gorgeous and sounds like she has a great temperament too. I'll go with GSD x Husky. You're probably going to be driven crazy by people stopping you to ask if she's a wolf, lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hehe, both your dogs look a lot more wolf than 90% of people I see who say they have a wolfdog....

Anyways, I agree. She looks very shepherd to me in the face shape. I'd agree with husky x shepherd. Gorgeous dog!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah you got approved Congrats !!! 

I can't wait to see pics of her in her new home


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, she is gorgeous! She actually looks almost like a purebred Sibe, I think, but her muzzle and head structure kind of give her away. In any case, congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Sanchez (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like mostly GSD to me, especially in the structure. Looks like it has some Sibe in the coloring. Granted there are white GSD's, but I've never seen one that wasn't virtually solid white.

PSA - I'm no dog breed expert, just play one on the internet.


----------

